# Mill House Podcast



## sotilloa1078

If you guys haven’t yet, I would highly recommend listening to episode 1 on the podcast. Andy and Nicky Mill talk with the man himself Steve Huff! Worth the listen for sure. 

I listened to it on Apple podcast, but they’re streaming on many othersincluding you tube.


----------



## backbone

I couldn’t stop listening to it!
Such great audio!!


----------



## fatman

great listen...


----------



## scissorhands

Pretty cool to hear these guys talk about stuff.


----------



## Guest

sotilloa1078 said:


> If you guys haven’t yet, I would highly recommend listening to episode 1 on the podcast. Andy and Nicky Mill talk with the man himself Steve Huff! Worth the listen for sure.
> 
> I listened to it on Apple podcast, but they’re streaming on many othersincluding you tube.


I love the stories about Steve getting pulled overboard and goin on those "Sleigh rides".


----------



## Backwater

Shaking Steve's hand is like shaking an old crusty, weathered leather baseball glove (only smaller). He's seen a lot of years up there on the poling platform. He's rusted and weathered but can still out pole, and out smart the best of them. He doesn't talk much out there or in public, but when he does, I listen. I loved my chances I've had to pick his brain. Last time was about 3 yrs ago. Hope I run into him again soon.


----------



## BGBrown311

it was a great podcast and I'm really looking forward to hearing more from the Andy and Nicky.


----------



## 8w8n8

… the Mill/Huff podcast was indeed interesting & funny … can't believe I watched the entire show at one sitting, that's a big deal from someone who does not watch TV … I expect some cool guests with entertaining stories for the future Mill House podcasts … maybe even guests with eye-opening (future) facts concerning the environmental concerns in Florida, that the rest of the country needs to hear! ...


----------



## Rick_Hem

Im glad you guys shared this. I had given up on "fly fishing" podcasts a little while back. Being newer to fly fishing I was getting a sour taste from listening to people act like they knew what they were talking about when in reality, they have no clue, all the while just trying to force their agenda on you. Hearing Steve Huff's stories were a delight and his humility is incredible considering his accomplishments and very refreshing considering all the egos today.


----------



## sotilloa1078

Glad you guys enjoyed it. I know I did !


----------



## RABillstein

Enjoyed the show, plan to listen to more. Huff and Mill have been inspirations of mine. I hadn't been aware of the Jimmy Buffet "Tarpon Film" mentioned though. I found a trailer of it; anybody know where you can watch the full film online?


----------



## tx8er

Excellent. Sometimes we don’t know how much we don’t know.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Water Bound

I looked for it once and think I remember you have to buy it off amazon video. Forgot about it, but like you the podcast has me wanting to watch it.



RABillstein said:


> Enjoyed the show, plan to listen to more. Huff and Mill have been inspirations of mine. I hadn't been aware of the Jimmy Buffet "Tarpon Film" mentioned though. I found a trailer of it; anybody know where you can watch the full film online?


----------



## tailwalk

Thanks for posting about this. Watching ep. 2 now. Very cool.


----------



## tx8er

tailwalk said:


> Thanks for posting about this. Watching ep. 2 now. Very cool.


Where can one find E2 please ?


----------



## Water Bound

tx8er said:


> Where can one find E2 please ?


----------



## tx8er

Water Bound said:


>


Thank you sir


----------



## tailwalk

tx8er said:


> Where can one find E2 please ?


As posted already, you can find the episodes on YouTube. Hit the subscribe button and you'll get a notification when they post


----------



## Capt. Moose

RABillstein said:


> Enjoyed the show, plan to listen to more. Huff and Mill have been inspirations of mine. I hadn't been aware of the Jimmy Buffet "Tarpon Film" mentioned though. I found a trailer of it; anybody know where you can watch the full film online?


Buffet just did the music. It’s great because he doesn’t sing. The dvd is 30 bucks on amazon.


----------



## BGBrown311

I just ordered the Tarpon movie off Amazon, thanks for finding it for us.


----------



## sotilloa1078

Some serious firing power in that episode huh? This is bar none the best fly fishing pod cast so far that I have listened to.


----------



## MariettaMike

I’ve been fortunate to hear Steve talk about Homosassa tarpon in person a few times over the last ten years. And I’ve been even more fortunate to see Tom, Dean, and Al work schools of tarpon for the last seven years. (Tom is a LARGE man.) But there is something about hearing them over the internet that makes it seem like it’s game over for them. Hopefully not.


----------



## lemaymiami

Back when Homosassa was THE place, late seventies... Al Pflueger, a very prominent club member with a bunch of world records on fly -and every other kind of gear (Tropical Anglers Club) made a point of telling us that it was "all over" up there. Should any of the folks reading this ever find a new un-fished tarpon heaven... Keep it to your self at all costs, period.


----------



## CPurvis

lemaymiami said:


> Back when Homosassa was THE place, late seventies... Al Pflueger, a very prominent club member with a bunch of world records on fly -and every other kind of gear (Tropical Anglers Club) made a point of telling us that it was "all over" up there. Should any of the folks reading this ever find a new un-fished tarpon heaven... Keep it to your self at all costs, period.


Unfortunately social media won't allow this to happen. We are now the "look at me!" society.


----------



## eightwt

Was an interesting podcast. I enjoy hearing about the history. Also like Captains Collective. I believe Hunter has Flip P. coming on some time. CA Richardson was on recently.


----------



## ifsteve

Very good listen and great to be reminded of when I started tarpon fishing in the Keys so many years ago. Such great memories. And it all came flooding back this past Saturday when I was blessed to spend some time talking with Steve and his two boys while we celebrated Harry Spear's 70th.


----------



## Guest

Episode 3 with flip will be up 2/24


----------



## Backwater

Water Bound said:


>


I remember when Tom came in with that record. I lived about 1hr 15mins from Sassa back then. Also, I knew Dan Malzone back then and we chatted a bit about it. I haven't seen Dan for years now.


----------



## Snookdaddy

Ted, 
Dan Malzone is a Dockmaster at the Marina on Davis Island - Tampa. He's piddling around most weekends.


----------



## texasag07

I liked the Steve Huff one, the second one was not that great In my opinion as I could care less about IGFA records.


----------



## Backwater

Snookdaddy said:


> Ted,
> Dan Malzone is a Dockmaster at the Marina on Davis Island - Tampa. He's piddling around most weekends.


Wow, I didn't know that. I'll have to catch up with him. Very fishy guy/guide (don't know if he guides anymore tho) and knows TB like the back of his hand. I ran into him many times poling the flats in TB, back in the day.


----------



## Backwater




----------



## Copahee Hound

I feel compelled to yell out MY-AM-MA every time I hear his name, but an interesting guy, none the less. Always good stories to hear


----------



## Backwater

Copahee Hound said:


> I feel compelled to yell out MY-AM-MA every time I hear his name, but an interesting guy, none the less. Always good stories to hear


I was born in in Miami (Miamma). I'm basically third gen in my family from there. That is exactly how my dad, my grandfathers, grandmothers, and uncles, people we knew (firemen, police, business people) and all the original locals pronounced it. That was how it was. Also they all called it snuke, not snook. It was just the good ole boys way of calling it I guess. Being from the younger generation (now 56), I never called either one that way. But today, to hear people like Flip refer to both that way, takes me back to a day when all was ok with the world and that things were more simpler.

So please, don't correct those people and thinking they are calling it all wrong, when it was called that for many generations before others decided to move there and believe they were all wrong. And yes, they came in, my the car loads, boat loads and airplane loads. And my dad thought it was time to move us all out of that area to an area he once remembered like Miamma once was, like farm fields outside of the city, outer edges of the Glades, being on the water without boat traffic and being able to drive to work in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Backwater said:


> I was born in in Miami (Miamma). I'm basically third gen in my family from there. That is exactly how my dad, my grandfathers, grandmothers, and uncles, people we knew (firemen, police, business people) and all the original locals pronounced it. That was how it was. Also they all called it snuke, not snook. It was just the good ole boys way of calling it I guess. Being from the younger generation (now 56), I never called either one that way. But today, to hear people like Flip refer to both that way, takes me back to a day when all was ok with the world and that things were more simpler.
> 
> So please, don't correct those people and thinking they are calling it all wrong, when it was called that for many generations before others decided to move there and believe they were all wrong. And yes, they came in, my the car loads, boat loads and airplane loads. And my dad thought it was time to move us all out of that area to an area he once remembered like Miamma once was, like farm fields outside of the city, outer edges of the Glades, being on the water without boat traffic and being able to drive to work in a reasonable amount of time.


I started saying "snuke" ironically, now I find myself doing it all the time out of habit. I like that some folks are able to hang on to local dialects. Kind of like in Savannah. We will know if you're local in the way you say certain words. "Houston Street" comes to mind. Locals say it one way, undesirables say it another.


----------



## Guest

SomaliPirate said:


> Kind of like in Savannah. We will know if you're local in the way you say certain words. "Houston Street" comes to mind. Locals say it one way, undesirables say it another.


It's pronounced the same way in NYC. His name was actually Houstoun 

It's spelled wrong in both cities 

/Funfact


----------



## Copahee Hound

No disrespect @Backwater to the pronunciation of words in the south. I grew up down here and know first hand of local dialects. There are many cities/roads/peoples names not pronounced how they're spelled here in Charleston, although I don't correct anyone because tourist don't care. I do appreciate learning the history and the way it was back in the day and after driving through Miamma the past few years with a boat in tow, I completely understand why many have left.


----------



## Backwater

Copahee Hound said:


> No disrespect @Backwater to the pronunciation of words in the south. I grew up down here and know first hand of local dialects. There are many cities/roads/peoples names not pronounced how they're spelled here in Charleston, although I don't correct anyone because tourist don't care. I do appreciate learning the history and the way it was back in the day and after driving through Miamma the past few years with a boat in tow, I completely understand why many have left.


My wife and I live near a road called Gillette (like the razor). The locals pronounce it Gahlet, after the original family who settled the area about 125yrs ago and pronounced it that way. But my wife refuses to call it that! 

Flip is a cool dude!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backwater said:


> My wife and I live near a road called Gillette (like the razor). The locals pronounce it Gahlet, after the original family who settled the area about 125yrs ago and pronounced it that way. But my wife refuses to call it that!
> 
> Flip is a cool dude!


Do you pronounce the "h" in Shrimp? Serious question. 

I think I'm the first person on Dad's side of my family to say it Shrimp instead of Srimp, and if they say the H you can hardly hear it. I have noticed a lot of other older families/folks pronounce it that way also. Wasn't sure if it was a older Florida thing, a regional thing, or just a ******* thing lol.


----------



## Backwater

It's schrwimps.... brah!


----------



## Bonecracker

Backwater said:


>


I know this is a fly fishing forum but I loved the back half of the Flip interview when Andy and his son started talking bout bowhunting hunting elk!! They were Bivy elk hunting (in other words they were carrying everything on there back) for 3-5 days of hunting, 2-5 miles from your trail head and your truck. Not for the weak but carrying 250-300lbs of elk (over multiple trips) 2-4 miles in the back county gets my blood pumping every time no matter who kills the bull or cow! Thanks Mill House!


----------



## Bonecracker

Backwater said:


>


Sorry for the repeat, damn slow computer!


----------



## HelthInsXpert

Rick_Hem said:


> Im glad you guys shared this. I had given up on "fly fishing" podcasts a little while back. Being newer to fly fishing I was getting a sour taste from listening to people act like they knew what they were talking about when in reality, they have no clue, all the while just trying to force their agenda on you. Hearing Steve Huff's stories were a delight and his humility is incredible considering his accomplishments and very refreshing considering all the egos today.


Curious which other podcasts you're referencing here. (I think I have a pretty good idea)


----------



## SomaliPirate

Anybody notice the shade Flip threw at CCA?


----------



## Copahee Hound

SomaliPirate said:


> Anybody notice the shade Flip threw at CCA?


Very subtle shade

More importantly, I wish I had time to carve my own arrows. Fascinating outlook on hunting


----------



## Backwater

SomaliPirate said:


> Anybody notice the shade Flip threw at CCA?


Dude, the "CCA Banquet" was being thrown last weekend right here in Palmetto and I was thinkin the same freakin thing! Wining and dining each other, stroking each other, all lining their pockets and doing a whole lot of nothing about the real problems we're facing, like water quality from Bull Sugar, Big Phosphate, all the county sewer waste treatment plants dumping their graywater into our waters and all the lawn pesticides, herbicides and fertilizers that run off into our waters, starting from way north of Orlando, all the way down to S.FL and poisoning our waters and the eco system of it all. All these organizations like Captains for Clean Waters in the front lines needs some real help, from real fishing organizations that is willing to actually do something about it instead of patting each other's back while feeding on NY strips. Ohhhh, don't EVEN get me started on that either. I was feeling that with Flip in that interview as well. He was trying to say it while being all cool about it. But you know it burns his ass up thinking about it.


----------



## Backwater

Bonecracker said:


> I know this is a fly fishing forum but I loved the back half of the Flip interview when Andy and his son started talking bout Bowhunting hunting elk!! They were Bivy elk hunting, so in other words they were carrying everything on there back 3-5 days of hunting 2-5 miles from your trail head/truck. Not for the weak but carrying 250-300lbs of elk (over multiple trips) 2-4 miles in the back county gets my blood pumping every time no matter who killed the bull or cow! Thanks Mill House!


----------



## 994

Backwater said:


> Dude, the "CCA Banquet" was being thrown last weekend right here in Palmetto and I was thinkin the same freakin thing! Wining and dining each other, stroking each other, all lining their pockets and doing a whole lot of nothing about the real problems we're facing, like water quality from Bull Sugar, Big Phosphate, all the county sewer waste treatment plants dumping their graywater into our waters and all the lawn pesticides, herbicides and fertilizers that run off into our waters, starting from way north of Orlando, all the way down to S.FL and poisoning our waters and the eco system of it all. All these organizations like Captains for Clean Waters in the front lines needs some real help, from real fishing organizations that is willing to actually do something about it instead of patting each other's back while feeding on NY strips. Ohhhh, don't EVEN get me started on that either. I was feeling that with Flip in that interview as well. He was trying to say it while being all cool about it. But you know it burns his ass up thinking about it.


I know CCA gets a lot of crap but they still do great things for our fisheries. Sure they could take a stronger stand on certain issues, but at its core it’s still a good organization. 

The banquets are just as you described, Ted. I did however just receive an email from Captains for Clean Water for an invite to their Gala... tickets are $300.


----------



## Backwater

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I know CCA gets a lot of crap but they still do great things for our fisheries. Sure they could take a stronger stand on certain issues, but at its core it’s still a good organization.
> 
> The banquets are just as you described, Ted. I did however just receive an email from Captains for Clean Water for an invite to their Gala... tickets are $300.


Yes, They have a Gala. Pricey? Yes! But that money is going to the front lines. If someone doesn't do the Galas (I don't), then send your $300 directly to them because all of it will be going to the front lines. I've met Chris and he's from my home waters, but his message resonates for clean water statewide. He actually listens to real people cause he's a real person just like us and not afraid to bow up to the big boys.... and he does.

I know this maybe going off track here, but guys, watch this video and you'll see why this get's tied in at the end of the video and is relevant to this thread.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=338380296800518


----------



## Bonecracker

Backwater said:


>


Thanks Ted! I have always felt there is a major correlation between Traditional archery and fly fishing! I love making my own arrows out of different woods, fletching my own arrows, and most importantly is watching the flight of the arrow out of a wooden bow I made myself. Kind of like making an excellent cast to a tailing fish with a fly rod you built and getting the fish to eat a fly you tied. Life is short boys, go enjoy it!!


----------



## Bonecracker

Backwater said:


>


I don't know who is slower, me or my computer!! Sorry guys!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Backwater said:


> Dude, the "CCA Banquet" was being thrown last weekend right here in Palmetto and I was thinkin the same freakin thing! Wining and dining each other, stroking each other, all lining their pockets and doing a whole lot of nothing about the real problems we're facing, like water quality from Bull Sugar, Big Phosphate, all the county sewer waste treatment plants dumping their graywater into our waters and all the lawn pesticides, herbicides and fertilizers that run off into our waters, starting from way north of Orlando, all the way down to S.FL and poisoning our waters and the eco system of it all. All these organizations like Captains for Clean Waters in the front lines needs some real help, from real fishing organizations that is willing to actually do something about it instead of patting each other's back while feeding on NY strips. Ohhhh, don't EVEN get me started on that either. I was feeling that with Flip in that interview as well. He was trying to say it while being all cool about it. But you know it burns his ass up thinking about it.


I'm with you on that. CCA has some big time sponsors and I don't think they have the liberty to tackle those issues head on. It's frustrating, but it is what it is. I think they still do a lot of good work though, with net bans and habitat stuff. I'm just glad we have Captains and BTT fighting the good fight on the other front.


----------



## Charles Hadley

SomaliPirate said:


> Anybody notice the shade Flip threw at CCA?


I also felt like was demeaning Andy and his son because they hunt with compounds and graphite, doesn't that make people who dont flyfish without a hand made bamboo rod with linen string not a true fly fishermen?just curious, are air boat trails considered above water prop scars?


----------



## 994

Charles Hadley said:


> I also felt like was demeaning Andy and his son because they hunt with compounds and graphite, doesn't that make people who dont flyfish without a hand made bamboo rod with linen string not a true fly fishermen?just curious, are air boat trails considered above water prop scars?


Not really because they shouldn’t sever the root, but airboats are like one notch higher than jet skis to me. Thankfully they’re not allowed in my parts. I’ve never understood that part of Flip, to get the loudest piece of machinery on the water doesn’t seem like his style.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Charles Hadley said:


> I also felt like was demeaning Andy and his son because they hunt with compounds and graphite, doesn't that make people who dont flyfish without a hand made bamboo rod with linen string not a true fly fishermen?just curious, are air boat trails considered above water prop scars?


Maybe? I kind of wandered off at the hunting stuff. I'd like to start hog hunting but only because I want free pork. I'd do it with C4 if I could.


----------



## HelthInsXpert

Anybody listen to Tailer Trash Flyfishing? Thoughts?


----------



## SomaliPirate

HelthInsXpert said:


> Anybody listen to Tailer Trash Flyfishing? Thoughts?


Fun guys but they get sidetracked too much.


----------



## Backwater




----------



## SomaliPirate

The one with Chico was awesome.


----------



## Backwater

Not a Mill House production, but a 2014 BTT Legends segment. These are some of the greats! I personally have had the privileged to spend quality time with three of these greats (1st 3 on the left). 

Very interesting podcast! Strange it hasn't gotten more views.











Bill Curtis, RIP.


----------



## flysalt060

Sandy and Tom Evans best. Tom the best, no matter how one feels about record fishing. Most have seen the picture, Mr Evans is a big fellow. And Sandy got emotional about water quality and the Everglades.


----------



## flysalt060

Episode 10 up with Dustin Huff.


----------



## sotilloa1078

Episode 10 is out and it’s SOLID. It’s a great episode with some cool stories.


----------



## Buffalo Bob

Great interview of Flip by Andy & his son, Nick!


----------



## sjrobin

Dustin Huff speaking the truth. Bravo. Now Andy Mill should do everything possible to get an interview with Rick Scott and Marco Rubio at the same time. Let's hear more truth about Florida's water.


----------



## T Bone

The Dustin Huff episode was gold. That dude is a bad ass. Awesome listen


----------



## mwolaver

Don't know whether it is the fact that I like the Huffs so much or that Andy is getting better at interviewing, but this is a great vid. Some very thought provoking things in there: fish mortality on bait/bridges, leave the fish alone at the worm hatches, wealthy tournament anglers spending the rest out of contention, Hanna Montana guides. Found this riveting. 

No reason for Evans and his cronies to call Steve disrespectful...opposite is truer maybe. IMO, of course.


----------



## Backwater

mwolaver said:


> Don't know whether it is the fact that I like the Huffs so much or that Andy is getting better at interviewing, but this is a great vid. Some very thought provoking things in there: fish mortality on bait/bridges, leave the fish alone at the worm hatches, wealthy tournament anglers spending the rest out of contention, Hanna Montana guides. Found this riveting.
> 
> No reason for Evans and his cronies to call Steve disrespectful...opposite is truer maybe. IMO, of course.


Yes it was a cool vid. What Dustin and Andy was trying to get at is the worms act as an aphrodisiac. I chased the hatch for years in the 90's and never been able to get on the hot spot at the exact moment. I've seen them but not actual place where the hatch happens (yes I know where it is), just short of spending the night on the spot long enough to witness it happening. But I have spent 3-4 nights in a row, several years in a row, during that predicted time when it was suppose to go off, under a "certain" bridge with air mattress on the rear deck, buddy of mine on his air mattress trying to catch some Zzz until it happen, fly rods locked and loaded under the gunnels and a flash light checking the water on every hr. But zippo!

But up here on the Gulf coast, we have another hatching that also acts as an aphrodisiac. That's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## Fishshoot

There are numerous hatches in the keys, Andy knows that, Dustin knows that and most guides and anglers down there know that


----------



## mwolaver

It took some cojones to even suggest a "hatch closure". And I'm sure the LA guys feel similarly about traveling guides bringing their people to fish for redfish... tough business.


----------



## sotilloa1078

mwolaver said:


> It took some cojones to even suggest a "hatch closure". And I'm sure the LA guys feel similarly about traveling guides bringing their people to fish for redfish... tough business.


There’s no doubt that was a bold statement. But I agree with it 100 percent. I can relate to some of the things said in the podcast. Dustin is as good and humble as they come.


----------



## eightwt

Relistened to the one with Evans. Any thoughts on his view that using a 20 pound tippet on tarpon isn't fly fishing? I've never hooked one so my opinion doesn't count, but for me fishing alone and trying just to get shots probably gives me a little different view. Obviously he had the means and time to hire the best help out there to give him lots of opportunity. Ups the odds for the angler under those conditions. Everything is relative. Hundreds, maybe thousands of shots vs. maybe just a few.


----------



## jsnipes

eightwt said:


> Relistened to the one with Evans. Any thoughts on his view that using a 20 pound tippet on tarpon isn't fly fishing? I've never hooked one so my opinion doesn't count, but for me fishing alone and trying just to get shots probably gives me a little different view. Obviously he had the means and time to hire the best help out there to give him lots of opportunity. Ups the odds for the angler under those conditions. Everything is relative. Hundreds, maybe thousands of shots vs. maybe just a few.


it's sort of an elitist position, but I think the world he is describing is very much the "fishing with guides" world.

i don't think most people, even those who have strong POV on fishing IGFA legal, would begrudge someone trying to catch their first tarpon or who doesn't get a lot of chances from fishing straight 50 or whatever.

do i think it's a different and more challenging feat to get one on 16# (or 20# whatever)? yes, for sure

if you catch a big fish solo on 50# should you be ashamed? hell no.

just my 2c


----------



## sotilloa1078

jsnipes said:


> it's sort of an elitist position, but I think the world he is describing is very much the "fishing with guides" world.
> 
> i don't think most people, even those who have strong POV on fishing IGFA legal, would begrudge someone trying to catch their first tarpon or who doesn't get a lot of chances from fishing straight 50 or whatever.
> 
> do i think it's a different and more challenging feat to get one on 16# (or 20# whatever)? yes, for sure
> 
> if you catch a big fish solo on 50# should you be ashamed? hell no.
> 
> just my 2c



I think it’s about leveling out the playing field. Straight #50 you may as well use a spin rod in my opinion. 16 mason will usually break higher so 20 is a nice “feel good” alternative. But you can pull on both equally hard. 
You will be VERY surprised how hard you can pull on #16. 

I’m all about giving the tarpon a fighting chance when he’s hooked up. Straight 50(or what ever you choose) just takes that away. I always fish IGFA just because it’s easier to be consistent that way. Only thing I’ll alter when not in a tournament is the shock to allow for a fly change or two if necessary, so I’ll go a couple inches longer on that sometimes.


----------



## mwolaver

eightwt said:


> Relistened to the one with Evans. Any thoughts on his view that using a 20 pound tippet on tarpon isn't fly fishing? I've never hooked one so my opinion doesn't count, but for me fishing alone and trying just to get shots probably gives me a little different view. Obviously he had the means and time to hire the best help out there to give him lots of opportunity. Ups the odds for the angler under those conditions. Everything is relative. Hundreds, maybe thousands of shots vs. maybe just a few.


IMO, that is similar to him calling Steve disrespectful. They were all trying to catch a fish over 200# at the time, if I remember correctly. The guy who eventually did it first was using 20...uproar. Same bitching about others in the record hunt and their choices on certain tippets. It's just a different world than most of us live in. 

I'll respectfully disagree with Alonso...making that fish eat is most of the deal to me. So if you want to land the fish quickly, with minimum stress, us a good ol boy leader if you want. I'd rather jump off 5, than face grab one.


----------



## mwolaver

sotilloa1078 said:


> There’s no doubt that was a bold statement. But I agree with it 100 percent. I can relate to some of the things said in the podcast. Dustin is as good and humble as they come.


Not sure I heard one thing out of Dustin that I wouldn't agree with. Apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## jsnipes

sotilloa1078 said:


> I think it’s about leveling out the playing field. Straight #50 you may as well use a spin rod in my opinion. 16 mason will usually break higher so 20 is a nice “feel good” alternative. But you can pull on both equally hard.
> You will be VERY surprised how hard you can pull on #16.
> 
> I’m all about giving the tarpon a fighting chance when he’s hooked up. Straight 50(or what ever you choose) just takes that away. I always fish IGFA just because it’s easier to be consistent that way. Only thing I’ll alter when not in a tournament is the shock to allow for a fly change or two if necessary, so I’ll go a couple inches longer on that sometimes.


if you are fishing regularly, i totally agree w you. 

i am just personally not going to give anyone a hard time who's dying to catch a tarpon, gets to fish for them once a year and does it w straight 50


----------



## FLmatt

The Evans episode has been the only one I've not really enjoyed thus far. Seems odd to have as many gripes as he does for someone who has caught as many great fish and records as he has. I fish homeboy leaders all the time. If I have no intention of chasing records, who really cares. I think some of the passion gets lost if you get too caught up in record chasing, fishing tournaments, or turning fishing into a money making venture. On the other hand, I've listened to the Steve Huff one like five times. Could listen to his stories all day. Really appreciate his general approach and outlook on fishing. Fun fact, I'm the same age as Nicky Mill and was elementary school classmates with him. Cool to see that he grew up to be as passionate about fly fishing as his dad.


----------



## sotilloa1078

jsnipes said:


> if you are fishing regularly, i totally agree w you.
> 
> i am just personally not going to give anyone a hard time who's dying to catch a tarpon, gets to fish for them once a year and does it w straight 50


I wouldn’t give anyone a hard time no matter what tippet they decide to use. To each their own. I do things a certain way and some may not agree with it and that perfectly fine by me. 
We all have the ability to make our choices and fish how we see fit. At the end of the day you can use straight 50 and still not get the fish boat side because that individual may not know how to pull on a fish or the rod breaks from pulling wrong etc.....


----------



## sotilloa1078

mwolaver said:


> I'll respectfully disagree with Alonso...making that fish eat is most of the deal to me. So if you want to land the fish quickly, with minimum stress, us a good ol boy leader if you want. I'd rather jump off 5, than face grab one.


hey by all means I love the bite more than anything. But I think we can agree that just because you’re using 50 doesn’t mean you will land the fish quicker especially when most people won’t even really apply as much “pressure” as they think they are.


----------



## mwolaver

sotilloa1078 said:


> hey by all means I love the bite more than anything. But I think we can agree that just because you’re using 50 doesn’t mean you will land the fish quicker especially when most people won’t even really apply as much “pressure” as they think they are.


Anyone who can "camp" with George G. gets respect from me all day long!


----------



## sotilloa1078

mwolaver said:


> Anyone who can "camp" with George G. gets respect from me all day long!


haha next time I camp I’m setting a minimum temperature rule. That night I had the top of my tent hitting my head all night because the wind was blowing the tent flat!! Coldest I’ve been in a long time.


----------



## flysalt060

Stu Apte episode just drop. Man flew fighters and commercial pilot. Wait till minute 53.


----------



## Water Bound

These are so well done! Outstanding watch/listen


----------



## Backwater

I had the privilege meet up with Stu many years ago and he was the one who inspired me to go chase tarpon 28yrs ago. He also showed me how to put on the heat and that is also when I learned about the "down-n-dirty." Heck, I never even heard about him back then. Funny how some of the ole Keys guides didn't care for him that much because he was a self promoter. But he was one of the biggest promoters of fly fishing for tarpon, along side some of the greats in the sport. People may not know this, but he was an amazing bonefish fly fisherman and could walk out of his house and walk over to a flat where he could bonefish fish whenever he wanted too.

So he taught me how to put on the heat, long before Andy came out with his pulley trick. Also later, an old Keys tarpon fly guide named Cliff Martin and I were talking about putting pressure on a poon and he broke out his old school Chatillon scale (which anyone who was chasing records had one since they were IGFA certified). So he lashed that to his truck bumper with a rope and tied my leader of my 12wt right to it and told me "give it all you got!" Back then I was a fairly strong dude and so I thought I'd give it all I got (without breaking the rod). So he chucked and said it only came to 6lbs. So I knew I had my work cut out for me. So between what I learned from Cliff and Stu and also some years on my own, I finally figured out what to do and how to put maximum pressure on a big poon. I had to since some of these fish were giants in very deep water (sometimes 45ft deep).

This was an example of the size tarpon were were chasing. Of course, we don't lift them like that any more.









Anyway, Cliff moved to Tampa Bay and opened up the World Class Outfitters fly shop and I think they stayed open for 10yrs or so.

Anyways, last time I talked to him was a couple of years ago. He's looking old very, but his brain is still in-tact. Oh the stories he can tell.

This was Stu and I about 5yrs ago.


----------



## 8w8n8

Stu Apte … not very many of these hombres’ with “The Right Stuff” that’s around anymore! This interview will be a classic for years!


----------



## jsnipes

stu interview was bad ass.

i also just finally listened to the chico one. that one was freaking fantastic as well. never met chico but would love to sit and talk w him. great perspective.


----------



## flysalt060

New episode, Nathaniel Linville.


----------



## flysalt060

Very interesting conversation.


----------



## mac

made it only a little ways through the flip episode. physically hurt how fawning the whole thing was. yes the man has caught a lot of fish and had a tv show, but this interviewer is treating him like he's interviewing christ himself. just nails on a chalkboard revolting


----------



## root_wad

mac said:


> made it only a little ways through the flip episode. physically hurt how fawning the whole thing was. yes the man has caught a lot of fish and had a tv show, but this interviewer is treating him like he's interviewing christ himself. just nails on a chalkboard revolting


 As it has always been it is all about Andy.


----------



## mwolaver

root_wad said:


> As it has always been it is all about Andy.


The first few in this series were sometimes hard to watch. Andy was always interjecting personal stories. I think the last few interviews have been much better. IMO.


----------



## Mike Geer

these videos are so much fun.
I thoroughly enjoy the stories and even relate to some of the snobbery. What really strikes me is the minuscule size of our sport. The Millhouse Podcast is the highest level of Journalism in hardcore saltwater fly fishing and it has 660 subscribers. I live in a town of about 40k people where 3 of us have caught at least one permit, and the Keys is an extremely exotic location. On the other hand a few thousand of the people in my town go fishing from time to time.
Why is this sport so addictive when most people think we are all crazy.

mike


----------



## Backwater

mac said:


> made it only a little ways through the flip episode. physically hurt how fawning the whole thing was. yes the man has caught a lot of fish and had a tv show, but this interviewer is treating him like he's interviewing christ himself. just nails on a chalkboard revolting


Mac, Flip was hard core fishing long before your momma was wiping your rear end, and before your dad was wet behind his ears. Long before any of the shows, he was a Florida cracker fishing junky doing everything and anything he could to feed the drive of pushing the fishing adventure envelope to as far as he could take it. I know what that drive feels like, from a kid as it motivated me to do all I could do almost daily, to take my fishing and outdoor adventures into what extremes it would take me.

Flip on the other hand was in a world where he was able to make connects with what is known to be the "Greats" of saltwater fly fishing today but with him, they were all just his fishing adventure buddies, back when the game was barely even started and on the forefront of what trailblazing came to pass to what is today in saltwater fly fishing. People like Chico, Lefty, Stu, John Emory, Steve Huff, Jose Wejebe and more people, great guides and innovators in the industry than you can imagine. Those connections and good friends are what help him to film and document those adventures when barely anyone was doing just that back then. 

He mentored great fishermen and guides like Jose Wejebe, Rob Fordyce and more. Even in his articles he wrote and the TV Shows he narrated (1 tv show? Try several different shows and was a guest pro on multiple other shows), he was constantly giving back and mentoring his audience, instead of being proud and boastful. He fished with and collaborated with guys like Hal Chittum, Chris Morejohn and others on technical poling skiffs, before there was such a thing and help founded Hells Bay. I remember talking with him at one of the 1st shows he brought the lil Whip to and we talked about the need for a skiff like this in a market where it was tough to change people's minds about skiffs. But he did.

If you even knew what it took and how many days they had to huff it to make even one show (at least a week or 2 for each show of hard core fishing), you'd think twice about the man. It was a very intense time for the few shows out there. But Flip did something different where he was the host and narrated it in a way that his observations of the surroundings and the "feeling" of what it felt to be there and therefore immersing the viewer right in the adventure with him. At the time, no one was doing that. They were too busy doing boring instructional fishing shows, pumping and pimping product and being full of themselves. Flip wasn't and was the writer/journalist on the water and captivated those that have never done those things before. Do yourself a favor and look up and watch a few shows of the Walkers Cay Chronicles and you get a glimpse of what I am talking about here.

Along the way, things developed out of necessity. So there were many things that he helped pioneer and give back to people who were interested in the fishing, the fly fishing and the skiffs involved to pursue such fishing adventures, here and around the world. He was in-fact, like an adventurer, a pioneer, a teacher and a journalist in action, so much so that he was indoctrinated into the IGFA Hall of Fame. Do you even understand what it takes to have that honor given to someone?

What have you done thus far in your long fly fishing career at the bright age of 30, that gives you the right to judge someone who was trailblazing the fishing and fly fishing industry, up to 3-4 decades before you were even born?

He really didn't going around marketing himself back then or even today. People came and sought him out because he was on the front lines making it happen, and the news of such was spreading, when other's could never imagine doing some of the stuff he was doing. And if you ever had the privilege to meet the man, he is as down to earth of a guy as you'll ever meet and will talk to you like he is just a regular guy and you are a cool dude to talk to. I've never once felt intimidated talking with him and he never made me feel like I wasn't worthy to talk to.

So give him a break and show some respect! He's earned it. He's a cool ole dude and yes, a little slow at his age now. But when he's dead and gone, he'll go down as a legend in the fishing industry and be remembered for the things he has done and the relationships he has made. Ask yourself this, what will people remember about you when you are gone?

Btw, Andy is currently the all-time most winning tarpon fly champion between all the great tarpon fly competitions, author, teacher and definitely gives back to the sport. Ask yourself what are you doing to give back to the sport. So he also deserves some serious credits as well.

I sincerely hope your chalkboard nail scratching noise stops in your head.

Ted


----------



## eightwt

Backwater said:


> Mac, Flip was hard core fishing long before your momma was wiping your rear end, and before your dad was wet behind his ears


Yep, and he was doing it long before internet social media "likes". The man also endured losing everything to Andrew.


----------



## redjim

If there was a Jesus Christ, of the fly fishing world, Flip would be a good candidate.


----------



## LowHydrogen

eightwt said:


> Relistened to the one with Evans. Any thoughts on his view that using a 20 pound tippet on tarpon isn't fly fishing? I've never hooked one so my opinion doesn't count, but for me fishing alone and trying just to get shots probably gives me a little different view. Obviously he had the means and time to hire the best help out there to give him lots of opportunity. Ups the odds for the angler under those conditions. Everything is relative. Hundreds, maybe thousands of shots vs. maybe just a few.


Never listened to any of these, but I say fish it your way man. Don't worry about what anyone thinks.

To me it's an arbitrary rule, like all rules. Those same guys are probably throwing flies that contain synthetic materials, or manufactured tails/eyes etc..is that even a real fly or is it a Flure, they're using a reel with a drag or even a cursed anti-reverse, instead of click and pawl...is that even a fly reel, do they have a capt or partner running a motor or poling the boat to chase the fish...is that even fighting a fish or is it hooking one and chasing it until it's tired..? 16#=sporting 18#=cheating 50#=rednecking.

I have been trying to hook and land a beachside Tarpon solo in a tiller skiff, for quite a while now (longer than I care to admit) on #16 properly tied IGFA leader/tippet/bite. It has NEVER happened... something ALWAYS goes wrong, I either break the fish off on the set, don't get a real set for fear of breaking off, or get a good set then break off trying to clear line or the fish breaks me off.

I'm going to keep at it but I'm strongly considering rednecking it for bit, need to get on the water this season and get the monkey off my back, hasn't happened yet.


----------



## LowHydrogen

All the guys chasing GTs are fishing straight #100, maybe guys from SA are the original ******** lol.


----------



## Backwater

root_wad said:


> As it has always been it is all about Andy.


When you do your show, you can do you and be all about a root_wad!


----------



## eightwt

LowHydrogen said:


> Never listened to any of these, but I say fish it your way man. Don't worry about what anyone thinks.


What I use, and obviously haven't got to test, is 60 butt, 40, then a furled 20, ending with a 50 lbs shock. Been seeing a couple, but no shots yet. Holler if you want a partner anytime.


----------



## sjrobin

The best parts of these podcasts is learning more about the people(influencers) in the sight cast fly fishing world. Like most people with extreme passion, some are difficult to like, but respect the passion and fast learning curve.


----------



## mac

Backwater said:


> Mac, Flip was hard core fishing long before your momma was wiping your rear end, and before your dad was wet behind his ears. Long before any of the shows, he was a Florida cracker fishing junky doing everything and anything he could to feed the drive of pushing the fishing adventure envelope to as far as he could take it. I know what that drive feels like, from a kid as it motivated me to do all I could do almost daily, to take my fishing and outdoor adventures into what extremes it would take me.
> 
> Flip on the other hand was in a world where he was able to make connects with what is known to be the "Greats" of saltwater fly fishing today but with him, they were all just his fishing adventure buddies, back when the game was barely even started and on the forefront of what trailblazing came to pass to what is today in saltwater fly fishing. People like Chico, Lefty, Stu, John Emory, Steve Huff, Jose Wejebe and more people, great guides and innovators in the industry than you can imagine. Those connections and good friends are what help him to film and document those adventures when barely anyone was doing just that back then.
> 
> He mentored great fishermen and guides like Jose Wejebe, Rob Fordyce and more. Even in his articles he wrote and the TV Shows he narrated (1 tv show? Try several different shows and was a guest pro on multiple other shows), he was constantly giving back and mentoring his audience, instead of being proud and boastful. He fished with and collaborated with guys like Hal Chittum, Chris Morejohn and others on technical poling skiffs, before there was such a thing and help founded Hells Bay. I remember talking with him at one of the 1st shows he brought the lil Whip to and we talked about the need for a skiff like this in a market where it was tough to change people's minds about skiffs. But he did.
> 
> If you even knew what it took and how many days they had to huff it to make even one show (at least a week or 2 for each show of hard core fishing), you'd think twice about the man. It was a very intense time for the few shows out there. But Flip did something different where he was the host and narrated it in a way that his observations of the surroundings and the "feeling" of what it felt to be there and therefore immersing the viewer right in the adventure with him. At the time, no one was doing that. They were too busy doing boring instructional fishing shows, pumping and pimping product and being full of themselves. Flip wasn't and was the writer/journalist on the water and captivated those that have never done those things before. Do yourself a favor and look up and watch a few shows of the Walkers Cay Chronicles and you get a glimpse of what I am talking about here.
> 
> Along the way, things developed out of necessity. So there were many things that he helped pioneer and give back to people who were interested in the fishing, the fly fishing and the skiffs involved to pursue such fishing adventures, here and around the world. He was in-fact, like an adventurer, a pioneer, a teacher and a journalist in action, so much so that he was indoctrinated into the IGFA Hall of Fame. Do you even understand what it takes to have that honor given to someone?
> 
> What have you done thus far in your long fly fishing career at the bright age of 30, that gives you the right to judge someone who was trailblazing the fishing and fly fishing industry, up to 3-4 decades before you were even born?
> 
> He really didn't going around marketing himself back then or even today. People came and sought him out because he was on the front lines making it happen, and the news of such was spreading, when other's could never imagine doing some of the stuff he was doing. And if you ever had the privilege to meet the man, he is as down to earth of a guy as you'll ever meet and will talk to you like he is just a regular guy and you are a cool dude to talk to. I've never once felt intimidated talking with him and he never made me feel like I wasn't worthy to talk to.
> 
> So give him a break and show some respect! He's earned it. He's a cool ole dude and yes, a little slow at his age now. But when he's dead and gone, he'll go down as a legend in the fishing industry and be remembered for the things he has done and the relationships he has made. Ask yourself this, what will people remember about you when you are gone?
> 
> Btw, Andy is currently the all-time most winning tarpon fly champion between all the great tarpon fly competitions, author, teacher and definitely gives back to the sport. Ask yourself what are you doing to give back to the sport. So he also deserves some serious credits as well.
> 
> I sincerely hope your chalkboard nail scratching noise stops in your head.
> 
> Ted


chill out there grandpa. I said nothing against Flip yet you decided to write 1500 words defending him and insulting me. 

I tried listening to it again after reading your post and yeah no thanks; my point of it just being Andy sucking his dick rather than having a conversation is all I'm hearing. If that's your thing, enjoy!


----------



## Backwater

mac said:


> chill out there grandpa. I said nothing against Flip yet you decided to write 1500 words defending him and insulting me.
> 
> I tried listening to it again after reading your post and yeah no thanks; my point of it just being Andy sucking his dick rather than having a conversation is all I'm hearing. If that's your thing, enjoy!


Mac, first of all, I'm not a grandpa. Kids, yes, but not in that grandpa age. Second, there was no insulting, just the fact of historical time of his events according to your age. I get it, you are 30 and know everything, but I'm only hearing a teenage boy on my end.

I too decided to re-listen to the interview and it's obvious that you only see stroking, but what is actually happening is a guy like Andy Mills even with all his accolades, as well as his son, honoring the moment of being with Flip (even tho he has had the privilege to fish with the man) and giving him that respect, as Flip enters his golden years and wants to document in the interview, some of his little known unique things he's accomplished that was typically off the radar. There is a camaraderie there in the conversation and the respect that each has for the other.

What Andy does in this interview is asking him leading and probing question to get Flip to open up about himself, where otherwise, unless it was some special film or documentary, you would never get that talking with the man face to face. I've had quite a few conversations with Flip over the years and never once hear him talk about himself. I've only seen it on video interviews or documentaries. So with that, it was never about himself, but only morsels of things he's learned that he felt he could contribute back to others through his stories about his adventures.

So the take away, if you will, was the tidbits of life lessons, pieces of wisdom and story telling that comes deep within an old soul, which by the sounds of it, you may know nothing about that, but maybe should learn (how to be an old soul that is).

So the only dick I saw here at the moment was... you! Still, with all due respect to you as a person and a fisherman, I'm hoping one day you see what I'm trying to say here and look through a different lens when it comes to looking at people and at life itself. It's really shorter than you think.

My sincere wish for you is that one day when you're the age of ole Flip, you can reflect back on that younger guy and teach him some of your life lessons you've learned over the years that will help that young man check himself and help him look at life from a different, more positive prospective. 

Ted


----------



## flysalt060

New one dropped. Mark Krowka.


----------



## mwolaver

Happy to say I know Mark personally; sad to say we haven't fished in a while. One thing is certain: if he says ANYTHING about fishing, listen up. He is a student of this game like no other. Details, dates, numbers, smells, you name it. Amazing and super fishy person.


----------



## sjrobin

Learning from all the interviews, but Krowka interview is excellent. Not a fly rod purist, but keeps his clients busy battling fish. Of course there are a few other very versatile fishing guides working the Keys, but Krowka is a standout and you can tell he loves the water.


----------



## sotilloa1078

Krowka’s interview was great. That guys has a gift when it comes to sensing fish and different scenarios!


----------



## JacksonOB

I haven’t had a chance to listen to the Krowka episode yet but Stu’s “who do you think you are? Stu Apte?” story makes me laugh every time I hear it. The podcast gets better and better with each episode.


----------



## 8w8n8

sotilloa1078 said:


> Krowka’s interview was great. That guys has a gift when it comes to sensing fish and different scenarios!


... UFOs, too ... interesting!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Really enjoyed this last one as well as Nathaniel’s episode. Fantastic departure from some of the other crap that’s out there now.


----------



## Bill Payne

This was a good one. And yeah the ufo stuff was something.


----------



## flysalt060

New one dropped. With Jarad. Say what u will, Andy and Nick, getting better at interviews.


----------



## flysalt060

Another one dropped today. Something way better than watching Karen’s on the tube while waiting to pass a kidney stone. Rt Trosset, some inshore , some offshore. Not bad.


----------



## Jason M

8w8n8 said:


> ... UFOs, too ... interesting!


So the funny this about the UFO story is I had a nice chuckle. A couple summers ago I was in my normal June trip with Don Gable. We made an early early run to basin in the back. Right before dawn where you have light but not really you could just make out a bright oval shape object that was coming and going in and out of sight at like 6:30 to the boat. I kept thinking WTF is that? It couldn't be the weather blimp and it would come and go. It was flipping me out. So I ignored it then Captain Don saw it and was like WTF is that. We watched for what felt like 5 minutes.

Finally we realized it was the moon and we couldn't see it earlier because it was either behind the clouds or it had risen and we didn't notice it. But the cloud movement was perfect and it was a perfect oval that looked like it was moving.

I heard Mark's podcast and not at all saying that's what he saw but the post above reminded me about it.


----------



## Jason M

Backwater said:


> I had the privilege meet up with Stu many years ago and he was the one who inspired me to go chase tarpon 28yrs ago. He also showed me how to put on the heat and that is also when I learned about the "down-n-dirty." Heck, I never even heard about him back then. Funny how some of the ole Keys guides didn't care for him that much because he was a self promoter. But he was one of the biggest promoters of fly fishing for tarpon, along side some of the greats in the sport. People may not know this, but he was an amazing bonefish fly fisherman and could walk out of his house and walk over to a flat where he could bonefish fish whenever he wanted too.
> 
> So he taught me how to put on the heat, long before Andy came out with his pulley trick. Also later, an old Keys tarpon fly guide named Cliff Martin and I were talking about putting pressure on a poon and he broke out his old school Chatillon scale (which anyone who was chasing records had one since they were IGFA certified). So he lashed that to his truck bumper with a rope and tied my leader of my 12wt right to it and told me "give it all you got!" Back then I was a fairly strong dude and so I thought I'd give it all I got (without breaking the rod). So he chucked and said it only came to 6lbs. So I knew I had my work cut out for me. So between what I learned from Cliff and Stu and also some years on my own, I finally figured out what to do and how to put maximum pressure on a big poon. I had to since some of these fish were giants in very deep water (sometimes 45ft deep).
> 
> This was an example of the size tarpon were were chasing. Of course, we don't lift them like that any more.
> View attachment 137202
> 
> 
> Anyway, Cliff moved to Tampa Bay and opened up the World Class Outfitters fly shop and I think they stayed open for 10yrs or so.
> 
> Anyways, last time I talked to him was a couple of years ago. He's looking old very, but his brain is still in-tact. Oh the stories he can tell.
> 
> This was Stu and I about 5yrs ago.
> View attachment 137200


So I worked in World Class Outfitters back in the mid to late 90s while I was in grad school. Captain Cliff took me on my first trip to Homosassa and I've tarpon fished with him quite a bit. In fact we fished this year. You are right about that Chatillion scale and he still has it. Cliff has probably caught as many snook as anybody in Florida that's not using a net. He's got some interesting stories about Boca Grande which is where he grew up.


----------



## Jason M

sotilloa1078 said:


> I think it’s about leveling out the playing field. Straight #50 you may as well use a spin rod in my opinion. 16 mason will usually break higher so 20 is a nice “feel good” alternative. But you can pull on both equally hard.
> You will be VERY surprised how hard you can pull on #16.
> 
> I’m all about giving the tarpon a fighting chance when he’s hooked up. Straight 50(or what ever you choose) just takes that away. I always fish IGFA just because it’s easier to be consistent that way. Only thing I’ll alter when not in a tournament is the shock to allow for a fly change or two if necessary, so I’ll go a couple inches longer on that sometimes.


My rig is pretty much the same as Captain Sotilla 16lb to a long bite. I have fished 20 and probably will again but I do agree with Tom that's there's no need for 20 for IGFA records. You can pretty much do what ever you want to a tarpon with 20. Having said that I don't think there's any place for 6 either but clearly I'm wrong on both points.

Edit. I am not knocking anyone for fishing 6. That's on the IGFA for having the category but I'm glad if they lock that category up with a record.

Second as long as your not sacrificing fish to sharks or killing them from exhaustion then fish however you want to. If you want to fish straight 40 go for it. I do not because I want to be able to break a fish off if a shark comes and second I don't want my fly line to be the weak link.


----------



## Copahee Hound

Episode 20 out this morning... I'm sure I'll be crucified for this, but many anglers could learn something from it


----------



## kjnengr

Copahee Hound said:


> Episode 20 out this morning... I'm sure I'll be crucified for this, but many anglers could learn something from it


I like how Nicky challenged Andy on a few topics. Not that he disagreed with his dad, but he kept him honest. I think that also gives both sides to share the nuance about their opinion on something and not just give a flat blanket statement. It gives dimension to each of the responses.


----------



## sotilloa1078

Copahee Hound said:


> Episode 20 out this morning... I'm sure I'll be crucified for this, but many anglers could learn something from it


lots of people can learn from it. I’m glad they covered a few topics. Specially the use of straight 40/50lb etc leaders. As that to me, is just not right at all.


----------



## kjnengr

What's the general consensus/opinion of intellectual property of a "spot" and the scenario Nicky mentions about the 12:00 mark in the latest episode ( episode 20)?


----------



## Jason M

kjnengr said:


> What's the general consensus/opinion of intellectual property of a "spot" and the scenario Nicky mentions about the 12:00 mark in the latest episode ( episode 20)?


He was quoting another guide that said that. The IP for a spot is the time, tide, conditions that make it good and not necessarily the spot in my opinion. We all love the idea of a secret spot and frankly I doubt there's many secrets left in 75% of coastal Florida. I have an old book about the Keys with maps in it. It's funny how many of them are marked from 40 years ago. 

Offshore is different as it is much more structure oriented.

This might even be different from salt to fresh water too. I mean we've all dropped a brush pile of two.


----------



## Bill Payne

kjnengr said:


> What's the general consensus/opinion of intellectual property of a "spot" and the scenario Nicky mentions about the 12:00 mark in the latest episode ( episode 20)?


This is why I never discuss spots or post them in an identifiable way online (not that I post much anyway). It is because I learned that spot, and If I did, someone else probably has too. I have no right to give it away, even though I’ve never seen anyone else fishing it. Unlike the keys though, the areas I fish are not as pressured. Although, also not nearly as good


----------



## Fishshoot

Plenty of folks fished that guys “spot” for years before he ever did. And most importantly they didn’t make a movie about it....


----------



## Bill Payne

Fishshoot said:


> Plenty of folks fished that guys “spot” for years before he ever did. And most importantly they didn’t make a movie about it....


I talked to a guide in key west that said a famous guide that wrote a book about an area down there was practically run out of town for describing a spot that Held baby tarpon. Up until that time was relatively unknown. I remember him saying something along the lines of: “To Go in there with anything but a fly rod was a sin, after that book came out I’d see guys anchored in there hucking bobbers. It was sickening.“


----------



## lemaymiami

The sad truth - particularly with tarpon.... is that any spot that folks fish regularly is done in short order... Tarpon don't like pressure (angling, jet skis, boats with motors...) in places where they like to lay up and just hang out... Find such a spot - keep it to yourself as long as possible and if you ever see someone fishing it, give them a wide berth and pray they do the same for you... 

Migrating tarpon (when most fish for them...) are a different deal entirely... The greatest migrating spot in the world is useless if the tarpon aren't allowed a few miles undisturbed before they reach it... That's when the sheer amount of boats in an area or heavy fishing pressure can put them off - and when you finally see them coming they're moving deep, or hauling tail, or acting like someone had been tossing hand grenades at them.... A few years back many quit fishing the ocean side of the Keys since the fish were in no mood whenever they came your way. Left alone mostly for a few years and all of a sudden the big fish were back to eating a well presented fly or lure... The truth is our own activities play a large part in how the tarpon you find are behaving.... 

The above factors are why I'm in the backcountry of the Everglades most days when hunting big tarpon... It's such a big area that you can still find fish that haven't seen a boat or anything with a hook in it for a while... Of course you still have to find them to have a shot... 

Hunting redfish, snook, or other species... A really good "spot" may only be a spot for an hour or two - and lots of other factors (some days too many to mention) will play a big part in whether your spot works or no one's home.... 
Right this moment? I'm watching water temps and that lovely wind that made it hard for me to even get my skiff off the trailer at Chokoloskee on Monday... and it was a circus trying to get it back on the trailer as well.... Oh well, better times coming - and on Monday we saw the first big flocks of those big white pelicans making an appearance down at the Huston River.... 

"Be a hero... take a kid fishing"


----------



## flysalt060

The second paragraph above is one reason Homasassa is not what it was


----------



## kjnengr

Fishshoot said:


> Plenty of folks fished that guys “spot” for years before he ever did. And most importantly they didn’t make a movie about it....


I totally agree. That same guy's videos are the reason why my area has gotten so much pressure in the last several years. At least he pissed in his own pond for that movie.


----------



## KimmerIII

The idea of intellectual property is bullshit.


----------



## m32825

On one of the episodes they were talking about billfishing and they had a weight on the line to take it down deep. Then they talked about taking the weight off before continuing to play the fish and land it. How is the weight attached to the line, how much does it weigh, how far from the hook? I have no frame of reference, so educate me. Thanks!

-- Carl


----------



## texasag07

kjnengr said:


> I totally agree. That same guy's videos are the reason why my area has gotten so much pressure in the last several years. At least he pissed in his own pond for that movie.


He doesn’t live in that area either. Got to love the over promotion on media outlets then having the stones to bitch about people trying to fish “your areas” When they become over fished.


----------



## jmrodandgun

kjnengr said:


> What's the general consensus/opinion of intellectual property of a "spot" and the scenario Nicky mentions about the 12:00 mark in the latest episode ( episode 20)?


It's hard to take them seriously. Especially when a large majority of their knowledge was gained from Andy stroking 7 figures worth of checks to guides over the last couple decades.


----------



## Jason M

jmrodandgun said:


> It's hard to take them seriously. Especially when a large majority of their knowledge was gained from Andy stroking 7 figures worth of checks to guides over the last couple decades.


It's hard to fault him there if he's got the cash and wants to spend it and learn. Frankly is a great way to maximize your bow time and decrease the learning curve. I fish by myself or take my kids and wife out quite a bit but I have three days that I fish with a guide in Key West and love it because all in doing is fishing.

Let's say you got two or three good buddies that like to pole and fish. Your going to decrease your bow time by half and that's assuming you can all fish for 60 days.


----------



## flysalt060

Mr branham dropped. The bonefish man. Big bonefish man.


----------



## m32825

I've listened to every episode of the podcast and found it educational and entertaining. I enjoyed learning more about people who were just names to me, and in their own words. The production values are good and the rapport Andy has with his guests comes through clearly.

I can't put my finger on where it happened, but I reached a point where I realized that a good chunk of what I was listening to was exploits of rich guys or other people fueled by rich guys. I loved the part about kids with such a passion for fishing that they would go out on an inflatable mattress, but it's much harder for me to relate with flying all over the world to fish, or spending six weeks straight fishing every year.

I suppose it's inevitable when you focus on world fishing records that they tend to be collected by the people with the time and money to go after them, but the series lost a bit of luster for me with that realization. Perhaps a failure of imagination on my part.


----------



## Bill Payne

m32825 said:


> I've listened to every episode of the podcast and found it educational and entertaining. I enjoyed learning more about people who were just names to me, and in their own words. The production values are good and the rapport Andy has with his guests comes through clearly.
> 
> I can't put my finger on where it happened, but I reached a point where I realized that a good chunk of what I was listening to was exploits of rich guys or other people fueled by rich guys. I loved the part about kids with such a passion for fishing that they would go out on an inflatable mattress, but it's much harder for me to relate with flying all over the world to fish, or spending six weeks straight fishing every year.
> 
> I suppose it's inevitable when you focus on world fishing records that they tend to be collected by the people with the time and money to go after them, but the series lost a bit of luster for me with that realization. Perhaps a failure of imagination on my part.


I'm glad you posted this. I had this same moment of realization. For me it was when one of the younger guides was describing growing up in the keys, getting a boat when he was 12, and then having a Hell's Bay when he was in high school. I grew up in a suburb of Miami and having a flats boat was my exact dream (we wade fished around Key Biscayne and in the canals around Miami). While we weren’t really poor, we were a long way from the family having a boat, let alone me having one for myself.

I thought about it for a while and decided that the guy was a good guy, had a family and was fishing for a living. Good for him. With that kind of upbringing, I think a lot of people would be a lot less likable than him (myself possibly included).

I also had a moment though when Skip Smith, the guy that ran the boat The Hooker, described the life of his brother. He went all in on the party/fishing lifestyle and ended up dying of an overdose. Another one came when a guy had wealthy parents set him up with a fishing apparel shop in Key West. He got hooked on drugs and went broke before turning his life around by getting sober and focusing on flyfishing.

As much as I would have liked to be the guy with the Hell's Bay in high school, either one of those other guys could also have been me.

Now, when they come out, I generally ignore the fact that I can't afford to hire a guide for a month, and focus on the descriptions of what they are doing. It always gets me in the mood to go fishing.


----------



## Charles Hadley

I think money makes people jealous,if I had it I would do the same shit and laugh at the haters


----------



## m32825

Charles Hadley said:


> I think money makes people jealous,if I had it I would do the same shit and laugh at the haters


Might be some jealousy on my part, but I don't hate them for what they are doing. What changed for me is that I started out the series feeling like I was a member of the same tribe, but not so much now. I relate to it less now than when I started. It's still a good series with a lot of enjoyable material, Andy works hard to convey a sense of "one brotherhood of fishing" but at times it feels like watching episodes of "lifestyles of the rich and famous fishing" show. On the other hand, no one would want to see the episodes where I get back to the ramp with one catfish of shame to show for my efforts! 🙂


----------



## Charles Hadley

There are shows and podcasts that I don't follow for those reasons, and I'd what your catfish show !


----------



## Bill Payne

m32825 said:


> Might be some jealousy on my part, but I don't hate them for what they are doing. What changed for me is that I started out the series feeling like I was a member of the same tribe, but not so much now. I relate to it less now than when I started. It's still a good series with a lot of enjoyable material, Andy works hard to convey a sense of "one brotherhood of fishing" but at times it feels like watching episodes of "lifestyles of the rich and famous fishing" show. On the other hand, no one would want to see the episodes where I get back to the ramp with one catfish of shame to show for my efforts! 🙂


For the record @m32825, I did not think you were hating on these guys for having money, just that it makes it a little less relatable. And I agree, that stuff occurs to me sometimes when I'm listening to it. It's funny though, one of the guys that was on had a young son. He basically said, I'm gonna raise him to be the guy on the FRONT of the boat, not the back. I took that to mean that he wants him to have the money to HIRE a guide, not BE a guide. Several of them have referenced never being able to afford the things that their clients paid for, like a 12 week trip to Africa or something. I think that shows that these guys are often down to earth.

And even Andy Mill, the episode with Flip where Andy and Nicky describe getting up to watch the Walkers Cay Chronicles on Sunday mornings. That's 100% what me and by buddies did. Even when I was hung over (I was in my early 20's when it got popular), I got up and turned that thing on. And when Flip would hook some trophy fish, or they'd show an acre of tailing bonefish or something, it wasn't uncommon to have a fishing buddy call and say "You watching?!?" It was especially great when I was living in places that were FAR away from fishing.

I think we are definitely all part of the same Tribe. Regardless of our tax returns.


----------



## m32825

Andy has done a great service for the community in capturing these voices and their stories for posterity before they are gone. Drugs, excess, and tragedy are part of the human experience, no one is inherently immune. Sharing the whole story, good and bad, gives it the ring of authenticity and is part of what makes it special.


----------



## m32825

jackson man said:


> I wonder sometimes if there's even such a thing these days as a "spot"? Maybe the Everglades or the marshes of Louisiana?


Zephyr Cove, it's on fire...


----------



## flysalt060

Episode 20 explains it. Nicky is in to the history. Yes , folks with money pursue world records. But , they also worked to make that money. The people who they interview are the history of fly fishing. And a important point is brought out, too many folks in this world and the wuflu really showed it.


----------



## flysalt060

New episode. Norman Duncan, a person not known to many, but you have heard his name in other episodes. Discussion on knots gets a little heated and the hosts get schooled some.


----------



## permitchaser

flysalt060 said:


> New episode. Norman Duncan, a person not known to many, but you have heard his name in other episodes. Discussion on knots gets a little heated and the hosts get schooled some.


Did he invent the Duncan loop. Send a link I'd love to see it


----------



## Geologist

I really enjoyed this one. Norman seems pretty down to earth, especially when poked about not becoming famous like others around him.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I just started listening/watching the Mill House podcasts. I read Lords of the Fly a month ago-ish so lots of these old school legends names and some of their stories and accomplishments I'm familiar with. Obviously some of them everyone who has fished for a while knows of them but the book has been a really good primer for me to listen to the podcast.


----------



## flysalt060

Will Benson is the best one yet. Dropped today. Even gives some kinda props to pizza delivery fellow.


----------



## flysalt060

John O’hern. He doesn’t like the widow maker 1, that Linville bought. Good episode.


----------



## k-roc

Just recently listened to Mark Krowka, Dustin Huff and Will Benson. All good except that they all end on a depressing note, ie the fishing in the Keys is experiencing a massive decline.


----------



## JacksonOB

k-roc said:


> Just recently listened to Mark Krowka, Dustin Huff and Will Benson. All good except that they all end on a depressing note, ie the fishing in the Keys is experiencing a massive decline.


On a similar note, I have been getting increasingly frustrated when a comment is made on the podcast about how good the fishing used to be in response to a younger guy/guide excited about having a "good day" on the water. I realize it is not as good, nor will it ever be (and I realize this is frustrating for those who were able to experience it), but for us young guys, these are the "good ole days."


----------



## RennieRae

JacksonOB said:


> On a similar note, I have been getting increasingly frustrated when a comment is made on the podcast about how good the fishing used to be in response to a younger guy/guide excited about having a "good day" on the water. I realize it is not as good, nor will it ever be (and I realize this is frustrating for those who were able to experience it), but for us young guys, these are the "good ole days."


I completely agree Jackson. I have just started to listen to Season 1 and although I have enjoyed it (especially Chico!), this topic has annoyed me a little bit several times. I appreciate hearing about how great it once was but don't necessarily like the degrading tone of what they describe as exciting to the current crop of fisherman/guides/sports can never hold a candle to.... As they say, "you don't know what you don't know" and the current generation of fisherman are enjoying what we have now and that's a good thing. By the way, I am 53 years old and have lived my entire life in Florida (born in Gainesville) and have seen some changes myself. However, I still love calm mornings, low tides and snook that eat flies. I just have to work a little more for it than I used to. Cheers to you all.


----------



## k-roc

It's still a wake up call though, you have to do more to protect this fishery we all love.


----------



## Jason M

JacksonOB said:


> On a similar note, I have been getting increasingly frustrated when a comment is made on the podcast about how good the fishing used to be in response to a younger guy/guide excited about having a "good day" on the water. I realize it is not as good, nor will it ever be (and I realize this is frustrating for those who were able to experience it), but for us young guys, these are the "good ole days."


Well it's a cautionary tale. The perspective of important though as we don't want to get such in the shifting baseline syndrome. 

I'm hopefull that is going to get better. Bonefish are coming back, tarpon are steady I think. My observation on permit is that they are down.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

k-roc said:


> It's still a wake up call though, you have to do more to protect this fishery we all love.


k-roc, just out of curiosity — because I’m looking for ideas myself — what are you doing, specifically, for the current fishery?


----------



## KimmerIII

it looks like it was removed off of spotify. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Seebs

KimmerIII said:


> it looks like it was removed off of spotify. Anyone else notice that?





https://open.spotify.com/show/1CV08L4wbuwvu7VpaIbEbH?nd=1


----------



## KimmerIII

thanks. Im an idiot and typed in millhouse instead of mill house


----------



## crboggs

The Millhouse article in the most recent Tail Fly Fishing Magazine may have been one of the most tone deaf things I've read in awhile...

Must be nice to just check out during covid and go fishing for weeks at a time while bouncing between Aspen and the Keys with your son.


----------



## fatman

KimmerIII said:


> thanks. Im an idiot and typed in millhouse instead of mill house


----------



## mtgreenheads

Great comments. I have not traveled to saltwater fish since Christmas Island in early Feb, 2020 due to COVID. The Millhouse podcast has scratched an itch for me, and I am so glad more people get to hear a few stories I'm blessed to have heard in person. Also, folks that love this sport need to read Monte Burke's outstanding book, Lords of the Fly. Cannot wait to get to the Everglades again in April.


----------



## jackson man

mtgreenheads said:


> Great comments. I have not traveled to saltwater fish since Christmas Island in early Feb, 2020 due to COVID. The Millhouse podcast has scratched an itch for me, and I am so glad more people get to hear a few stories I'm blessed to have heard in person. Also, folks that love this sport need to read Monte Burke's outstanding book, Lords of the Fly. Cannot wait to get to the Everglades again in April.


Did you survive the food and water at Christmas?🤢


----------



## sjrobin

Jason M said:


> Well it's a cautionary tale. The perspective of important though as we don't want to get such in the shifting baseline syndrome.
> 
> I'm hopefull that is going to get better. Bonefish are coming back, tarpon are steady I think. My observation on permit is that they are down.


Why is fishing getting better? If you are relatively new to the sport of saltwater sight cast fly fishing, your skill set, including fish hunting, will always be improving and every year will be better. That is the shifting baseline. All we can do is become more politically engaged and vote accordingly.


----------



## Jason M

sjrobin said:


> Why is fishing getting better? If you are relatively new to the sport of saltwater sight cast fly fishing, your skill set, including fish hunting, will always be improving and every year will be better. That is the shifting baseline. All we can do is become more politically engaged and vote accordingly.


I've been at since 1995, not new but not old either. I base that of what I've heard people like Sandy Morett say that there are bigger tarpon around and the average seems bigger so that makes me hopefull. I didn't say that the fishing is necessarily better but the stocks for those two appear to be doing better. 

But your point is correct.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

If we want to reduce pressure and help it restore itself we all have to be willing to sacrifice......... that’s less fishing...paying more for sugar and produce .....and being active in fomenting change. 

Hopefully we all aren’t too selfish and too far gone.


----------



## JacksonOB

Mill House just put out a video of basically 8 minutes worth of tarpon eats. Worth the watch.


----------



## jboriol

The podcasts make my commute so much shorter. Love hearing the stories and passion for the sport.


----------



## mtgreenheads

jackson man said:


> Did you survive the food and water at Christmas?🤢


Absolutely. Folks at Ikari House did a great job, considering the logistics. Hope to go again!


----------



## flysalt060

Doug Kilpatrick episode dropped. Conservation, cudas and bears.


----------



## redchaser

JacksonOB said:


> Mill House just put out a video of basically 8 minutes worth of tarpon eats. Worth the watch.


Cool video, even the sounds of tarpon fishing are awesome. The slaps and splashes, line ripping through the water and of course the rattling gills..


----------



## 8w8n8

flysalt060 said:


> Doug Kilpatrick episode dropped. Conservation, cudas and bears.


Interesting firsthand account of a typical shoulder surgery that ended REALLY bad, in a couple of ways … bummer!


----------



## RennieRae

JacksonOB said:


> Mill House just put out a video of basically 8 minutes worth of tarpon eats. Worth the watch.


Great video! I'm not sure I could trust myself with that cigar so close to some expensive fly line. I know I would burn right through it and lose a fish. lol.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’m hooked


----------



## flysalt060

The Tim Mahaffey episode dropped.


----------



## fatman

k-roc said:


> Just recently listened to Mark Krowka, Dustin Huff and Will Benson. All good except that they all end on a depressing note, ie the fishing in the Keys is experiencing a massive decline.


was re-listening to the Will Benson podcast yesterday, and googled Western Dry Rocks out of curiosity. It sounds like they've shut down fishing out there during the spawning season. Sounds like the Guides Association is making a difference. Now we'll see if they follow through with the building of artificial reefs to help out the light tackle boys...


----------



## fatman

A little nugget, referenced in the Norman Duncan interview:


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fatman said:


> A little nugget, referenced in the Norman Duncan interview:
> 
> View attachment 172751
> View attachment 172752


I’ve watched some of the interviews several times. I just recently watched the Norman Duncan and Steve Huff again. So much to pick up on it has to be reviewed numerous times. I might have the fishing sickness...


----------



## fatman

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve watched some of the interviews several times. I just recently watched the Norman Duncan and Steve Huff again. So much to pick up on it has to be reviewed numerous times. I might have the fishing sickness...


yeah, I pick up a little something each time I listen. Norman Duncan is one of my favorites; he kinda sets Andy straight on a few things. Real humble guy, though, he gives ample credit to other folks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fatman said:


> A little nugget, referenced in the Norman Duncan interview:
> 
> View attachment 172751
> View attachment 172752


That’s what he was referring to when he said they released to the public that he passed away...I just caught that. Haha


----------



## mwolaver

Just went back and watched all of the "quick tips". Some good reminders and even a few new things in there.


----------



## rvd

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s what he was referring to when he said they released to the public that he passed away...I just caught that. Haha


I listened to Norman Duncan this morning, real good one, cracked me up when he said he was being a "responsible person".


----------



## Smackdaddy53

rvd said:


> I listened to Norman Duncan this morning, real good one, cracked me up when he said he was being a "responsible person".


As Morgan Freeman said...”he’s right you know.”


----------



## mwolaver

JoRod being....JoRod. Another good one.


----------



## coconutgroves

I know they are making the rounds on the people who were early on in starting the game - the legends, to get their stories documented in this format. And then they are making the rounds on the tournament players since there is a level of respect there.

I'd love to see this branch out more and bring in Chris from HB or Hal, though I wouldn't want it to be an ad, but more of a history of and evolution of how skiffs changed the game and being refined. I think since Andy just got his Chittum that there is one on the way with Hal.

I'd also really enjoy one with Aaron Adams to get an angler / science discussion. Aaron is one of a kind.

And while it is great to hear how basic some of the boats and tactics were in the early days, I really can't wait to see if they branch out to the Bahamas, Mexico and Belize to capture some of the history there as well.


----------



## kjnengr

coconutgroves said:


> I know they are making the rounds on the people who were early on in starting the game - the legends, to get their stories documented in this format. And then they are making the rounds on the tournament players since there is a level of respect there.
> 
> I'd love to see this branch out more and bring in Chris from HB or Hal, though I wouldn't want it to be an ad, but more of a history of and evolution of how skiffs changed the game and being refined. I think since Andy just got his Chittum that there is one on the way with Hal.
> 
> I'd also really enjoy one with Aaron Adams to get an angler / science discussion. Aaron is one of a kind.
> 
> And while it is great to hear how basic some of the boats and tactics were in the early days, I really can't wait to see if they branch out to the Bahamas, Mexico and Belize to capture some of the history there as well.



All great ideas. Have you sent them a message with a suggestion for those topics? I seem to remember a mention of someone from the Bahamas as a person of interest and hopeful for a future interview.

I sent them a message through instagram a few months ago suggesting Ted "Tibor" Juracsik. Whoever replied informed me that he was already on the "list" and I cannot wait to hear his story through Andy and Nicky. 

I would also like to see them branch out to other fisheries besides Florida as well.


----------



## coconutgroves

kjnengr said:


> All great ideas. Have you sent them a message with a suggestion for those topics? I seem to remember a mention of someone from the Bahamas as a person of interest and hopeful for a future interview.
> 
> I sent them a message through instagram a few months ago suggesting Ted "Tibor" Juracsik. Whoever replied informed me that he was already on the "list" and I cannot wait to hear his story through Andy and Nicky.
> 
> I would also like to see them branch out to other fisheries besides Florida as well.


Yep, I sent Nicky a few ideas for people - a few are on the list.

Ted would be awesome as well.


----------



## fatman

coconutgroves said:


> And while it is great to hear how basic some of the boats and tactics were in the early days, I really can't wait to see if they branch out to the Bahamas, Mexico and Belize to capture some of the history there as well.


off-topic from the Millhouse, but here's a great book that digs some into the beginnings of the Bahamian fishery:
Body of Water: A Sage, a Seeker, and the World's Most Alluring Fish: Dombrowski, Chris: 9781571313522: Amazon.com: Books 

April Vokey's "Anchored" podcast, Episode 62, she interviews Aaron Adams, it's good.


----------



## coconutgroves

fatman said:


> off-topic from the Millhouse, but here's a great book that digs some into the beginnings of the Bahamian fishery:
> Body of Water: A Sage, a Seeker, and the World's Most Alluring Fish: Dombrowski, Chris: 9781571313522: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> April Vokey's "Anchored" podcast, Episode 62, she interviews Aaron Adams, it's good.


Yeah, but then I'd have to listen to April Vokey.... 
Just kidding - there used to be a long running flame thread on the Drake forum (some of you may have been there for it) where even April would post about people talking crap about her. It was amusing.

Thanks for the recommendation. I recently read Lord of the Fly - absolutely awesome read. HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## kjnengr

coconutgroves said:


> Yeah, but then I'd have to listen to April Vokey....
> Just kidding - there used to be a long running flame thread on the Drake forum (some of you may have been there for it) where even April would post about people talking crap about her. It was amusing.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. I recently read Lord of the Fly - absolutely awesome read. HIGHLY recommended.


That’s in the way back time machine - before lots of these people were even fly fishing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

coconutgroves said:


> Yeah, but then I'd have to listen to April Vokey....
> Just kidding - there used to be a long running flame thread on the Drake forum (some of you may have been there for it) where even April would post about people talking crap about her. It was amusing.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. I recently read Lord of the Fly - absolutely awesome read. HIGHLY recommended.


I just got that book last week. Great so far. April is easy on the eyes and can fish. That spey cast...


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

These podcasts aren’t easy to produce. I know some of the names mentioned have already been recorded but yet to have been produced. Im glad Nicky and Andy aren’t half assing shit by just pushing product to market, they’re doing a great job producing a top-notch product. keep up the good work, guys!


----------



## kjnengr

TheFrequentFlier said:


> These podcasts aren’t easy to produce. I know some of the names mentioned have already been recorded but yet to have been produced. Im glad Nicky and Andy aren’t half assing shit by just pushing product to market, they’re doing a great job producing a top-notch product. keep up the good work, guys!


I noticed that one of the episodes I listed to as soon as it came out had some outdated information, which kinda gave me the timeline of how long it took to get from recording the interview to publishing it. As you mentioned, it is a process, I'm sure. I am thankful to be able to hear the stories of a lot of these legends.

I wish Jose Wejebe could be interviewed.


----------



## 8w8n8

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I just got that book last week. Great so far. April is easy on the eyes and can fish. That spey cast...


_"... easy on the eyes ..."_, like you read about! If AV had a video presentation like MillHouse her subscribers would double overnight!

With that said, I've got some catchin' up to do, I'm about a year and a half behind on her podcasts ... the latest talks include some interesting topics pertaining to my side of the world.

Her earlier discusssions include Chico, Andy, Loomis, Rajeff, Bartchi, Juracsik, Joan Wulff, and as someone said earlier Aaron Adams.

Didn't mean to hijack this thread but the only two podcasts I've listen to at any great length is MillHouse and Anchored Outdoors.


----------



## tailwalk

Good to hear someone else emailed about Aaron Adams and Chris Morejohn. Nicky replied when I made those suggestions and did mention the logistical issues involved. Hopefully they can get those guys on. Either way I'm enjoying what they're putting out there.


----------



## kjnengr

tailwalk said:


> Good to hear someone else emailed about Aaron Adams and Chris Morejohn. Nicky replied when I made those suggestions and did mention the logistical issues involved. Hopefully they can get those guys on. Either way I'm enjoying what they're putting out there.


I understand about the logistical issues, but I am glad they do their interviews in person. The audio quality seems so much better on the podcasts that have in-person recordings as opposed to those that put a microphone next to a speaker that is bluetoothed to their cell phone call.


----------



## tailwalk

Funny you mention that, I was thinking earlier that virtual meetings might work for people who aren't local or are out of town etc.. you're right though, the in person conversations are better.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

tailwalk said:


> Funny you mention that, I was thinking earlier that virtual meetings might work for people who aren't local or are out of town etc.. you're right though, the in person conversations are better.


Of course they are. People need to cut the shit with all the virtual meetings. It’s making people think they can use the crap that’s going on as an excuse to gloss over real life.


----------



## kjnengr

Sounds like the Milhouse crew needs to take a couple of out of town fishing trips and visit some interviewees in addition to inviting a couple of interviewees to come and fish with them. 

Either way, it's probably things that are on the edge of their radar for plans to take place once they exhaust their local topics/people.


----------



## flysalt060

Instead of Monday, new one dropped today. Capt Billy Knowles. It is real good. Wonder who the guy from La was? And yes, he was a hair away from a ass beating.


----------



## BrokenRecord

Not sure if it was mentioned in this thread but there is lots of crossover between Mill House and The Captain's Collective podcasts. I've been enjoying them both.


----------



## tailwalk

Just watched the latest episode with Capt. Billy Knowles. What a cool guy.


----------



## mwolaver

Loved Capt. Billy. I fished with him almost 15 years ago...and I thought he was old then! He's the real deal.


----------



## KimmerIII

Millhouse is great to listen to, especially since I have a 1 week old now.


----------



## jay.bush1434

mwolaver said:


> Loved Capt. Billy. I fished with him almost 15 years ago...and I thought he was old then! He's the real deal.


The Capt Billy Knowles episode has been my favorite so far.


----------



## flysalt060

Dale Perez episode dropped today. 23 lb bone! Another side to the homassasa story. What it really was like 40 years ago. Hell even 25 years ago , still some monsters showed up, now , meh.


----------



## coconutgroves

flysalt060 said:


> Dale Perez episode dropped today. 23 lb bone! Another side to the homassasa story. What it really was like 40 years ago. Hell even 25 years ago , still some monsters showed up, now , meh.


The stories of the massive fish are just mind blowing. The infamous picture of Tom Evans and the giant poon taken from the boat who was licking their pot only to catch the current 20lb fly record right after it. The Huff and Perez fish being closer to 300 and 250. I find these stories amazing... yes, stories grow with age, but those massive fish were and are out there.

It does make me wonder about Port Aransas back in the heyday of the 30s to 60s and how that fishery is nothing even near what is was - even more of a drop off from Homosassa. I wonder if those fish in Texas were pushed out by water issues and development, and ended up migrating over to Florida. There were not gold in color or the size though, from I have read.

I was in Los Roques in 2010 and headed out to a sailboat for a few days - one the dingy out, there were lots of tarpon around - in about 6' of water I noticed a massive fish we were about to cross over - it was the biggest tarpon I even have laid eyes on - could have been pushing 7' long and had a massive back on it. I couldn't believe it - easily was over 200 lbs - it turned lengthwise to the dingy and swam with us, which gave me an ever better look at it - I'd say closer to 250 than 200. I dove the island on the point nearby and saw some big girls in deeper water, but this thing was nothing like I've ever seen and have seen since.


----------



## Jason M

coconutgroves said:


> The stories of the massive fish are just mind blowing. The infamous picture of Tom Evans and the giant poon taken from the boat who was licking their pot only to catch the current 20lb fly record right after it. The Huff and Perez fish being closer to 300 and 250. I find these stories amazing... yes, stories grow with age, but those massive fish were and are out there.
> 
> It does make me wonder about Port Aransas back in the heyday of the 30s to 60s and how that fishery is nothing even near what is was - even more of a drop off from Homosassa. I wonder if those fish in Texas were pushed out by water issues and development, and ended up migrating over to Florida. There were not gold in color or the size though, from I have read.
> 
> I was in Los Roques in 2010 and headed out to a sailboat for a few days - one the dingy out, there were lots of tarpon around - in about 6' of water I noticed a massive fish we were about to cross over - it was the biggest tarpon I even have laid eyes on - could have been pushing 7' long and had a massive back on it. I couldn't believe it - easily was over 200 lbs - it turned lengthwise to the dingy and swam with us, which gave me an ever better look at it - I'd say closer to 250 than 200. I dove the island on the point nearby and saw some big girls in deeper water, but this thing was nothing like I've ever seen and have seen since.


I've been fishing Homosassa since 95 well after anything like the glory days but I've seen three fish there that were over 250lbs. Those fish also go to Tampa Bay, Boca Grande but it seems they mostly bypass Homosassa now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

coconutgroves said:


> The stories of the massive fish are just mind blowing. The infamous picture of Tom Evans and the giant poon taken from the boat who was licking their pot only to catch the current 20lb fly record right after it. The Huff and Perez fish being closer to 300 and 250. I find these stories amazing... yes, stories grow with age, but those massive fish were and are out there.
> 
> It does make me wonder about Port Aransas back in the heyday of the 30s to 60s and how that fishery is nothing even near what is was - even more of a drop off from Homosassa. I wonder if those fish in Texas were pushed out by water issues and development, and ended up migrating over to Florida. There were not gold in color or the size though, from I have read.
> 
> I was in Los Roques in 2010 and headed out to a sailboat for a few days - one the dingy out, there were lots of tarpon around - in about 6' of water I noticed a massive fish we were about to cross over - it was the biggest tarpon I even have laid eyes on - could have been pushing 7' long and had a massive back on it. I couldn't believe it - easily was over 200 lbs - it turned lengthwise to the dingy and swam with us, which gave me an ever better look at it - I'd say closer to 250 than 200. I dove the island on the point nearby and saw some big girls in deeper water, but this thing was nothing like I've ever seen and have seen since.


There are 180-200# tarpon here...maybe not in numbers like they were but they are here until the flatbills run over them enough with trolling motors.
Homosassa tarpon look gold because of the water. Chromatophores like redfish.


----------



## Jason M

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There are 180-200# tarpon here...maybe not in numbers like they were but they are here until the flatbills run over them enough with trolling motors.
> Homosassa tarpon look gold because of the water. Chromatophores like redfish.


Do you Texas fish generally have that dark purple back?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Jason M said:


> Do you Texas fish generally have that dark purple back?


I never really noticed. I was under the impression that the bigger tarpon are migratory so the term Texas Tarpon just means you caughf it in Texas unless it’s a resident juvenile.


----------



## CKEAT

If I am not mistaken our tarpon are from Central America and Mexico. They converge somewhere around Grande Isle with the east coast / Florida fish before both going back their separate ways.


----------



## CKEAT

This is interesting.









New study reveals international movements of Atlantic tarpon, need for protection


MIAMI--The results of an 18-year study of Atlantic tarpon by scientists at the University of Miami (UM) Rosenstiel School of Marine and Atmospheric Science revealed that these large silvery fish take extensive seasonal migrations--1,000s of kilometers in distance--beyond US borders.



www.eurekalert.org


----------



## Smackdaddy53

CKEAT said:


> If I am not mistaken our tarpon are from Central America and Mexico. They converge somewhere around Grande Isle with the east coast / Florida fish before both going back their separate ways.


Hell I don’t know, I knew they migrated from north and south but thought they met up in different areas each year. I know we have some bigs here.


----------



## CKEAT

yea I am no expert, some good reads out there on it


----------



## Jason M

Yeah I think BTT considers the entire Atlantic population one intermingling group of fish. Texas fish are Florida fish and are Belize fish etc, etc.

I don't know if they have tracked any of the west African fish or fish from Brazil but that would be interesting.


----------



## flysalt060

Just watched the one with Will Benson again. Pizza delivery guy was mentioned towards the end. Mainly, he and his brother did a really good thing , keeping the super cruise ships out of Key West.


----------



## spc7669

Just started listening to this podcast thanks to this thread. I’m really enjoying it.


----------



## flysalt060

Rewatching the Linville podcast, this when the subject of marks for drag is discussed.


----------



## ERK

Grabbed dinner last week at the Square Grouper with the wife on the last day of our vacation, and the Millhouse boys, along with the Voodoo Daddy sat at the table right next to us. Paul Tejera was at the other table on our left. Pretty cool to see the guys that you read about and watch on TV in the real. I was fan-girling hard lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53

ERK said:


> Grabbed dinner last week at the Square Grouper with the wife on the last day of our vacation, and the Millhouse boys, along with the Voodoo Daddy sat at the table right next to us. Paul Tejera was at the other table on our left. Pretty cool to see the guys that you read about and watch on TV in the real. I was fan-girling hard lol


Very cool


----------



## spc7669

ERK said:


> Grabbed dinner last week at the Square Grouper with the wife on the last day of our vacation, and the Millhouse boys, along with the Voodoo Daddy sat at the table right next to us. Paul Tejera was at the other table on our left. Pretty cool to see the guys that you read about and watch on TV in the real. I was fan-girling hard lol


That’s a pretty awesome dinner!


----------



## Tailingpermit

flysalt060 said:


> Just watched the one with Will Benson again. Pizza delivery guy was mentioned towards the end. Mainly, he and his brother did a really good thing , keeping the super cruise ships out of Key West.


Mr. Pizza Delivery Guy. 

I did a podcast, have at it...









A Beer With - Tailer Trash Fly Fishing


Sit Back and Listen. You Might Learn Something… Join us as we have a beer with some of fly fishing’s most strange, interesting, beautiful, and prolific personalities. Episode 5 Wesley Hodges January 4, 2020 Grab a seat alongside Larry Littrell as he chats with Wes Hodges about what lead him to...




tailertrash.com


----------



## JacksonOB

For those of you traveling this weekend and looking to kill some time in the car, Andy Mill’s episode just dropped. Should be a good one


----------



## flysalt060

It was a good one.


----------



## TrojanBob

flysalt060 said:


> It was a good one.


Better then I hope was going to be. Nathaniel really did his homework, and put some effort into it. Andy let it all hang out.


----------



## flysalt060

Something a little different. New one with Mr Stancyzk(sic). Some fly fishing for bonefish, Bud’N’Marys is OG, and he doesn’t want to get political about lost of the big bones, but does.


----------



## spc7669

I thought it was a good podcast. So far, all the ones I’ve listened to have been very well done.


----------



## Tailingpermit

flysalt060 said:


> Something a little different. New one with Mr Stancyzk(sic). Some fly fishing for bonefish, Bud’N’Marys is OG, and he doesn’t want to get political about lost of the big bones, but does.


Mr. Microskiff,

LOL!


----------



## MRichardson

This is a great podcast, just discovered it about 2 weeks ago. I dread the day that I "catch up" and have to wait for the next one.

What Andy has done is very valuable, the thought that these legends could have faded away without such documentation and attention to their experiences is depressing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MRichardson said:


> This is a great podcast, just discovered it about 2 weeks ago. I dread the day that I "catch up" and have to wait for the next one.
> 
> What Andy has done is very valuable, the thought that these legends could have faded away without such documentation and attention to their experiences is depressing.


Andy plays a big role in the podcasts but I think his son Nicky was the one that had the idea to interview and document these legends.


----------



## MRichardson

In that case, I'm glad he listens to his son!


----------



## Tailingpermit

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Andy plays a big role in the podcasts but I think his son Nicky was the one that had the idea to interview and document these legends.


It’s too vanilla, the only podcast that got close to going off the rails was the one with Dustin where Andy is teasing him about his arrest record. The Dale Perez one was terrible, that guy has absolutely amazing stories to tell but there’s a reason we call him Capt Grumpy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Tailingpermit said:


> It’s too vanilla, the only podcast that got close to going off the rails was the one with Dustin where Andy is teasing him about his arrest record. The Dale Perez one was terrible, that guy has absolutely amazing stories to tell but there’s a reason we call him Capt Grumpy.


Ok


----------



## Tailingpermit

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ok


Thank you for that in depth response.


----------



## mwolaver

Richard has led an amazing life...just ask him. I, too, was disappointed in the Dale Perez drop. He's got a ton of stuff, but how would anyone get a good interview with Dale? lol They should dig up Jimmy Lozar....now that might be spicy.


----------



## Tailingpermit

mwolaver said:


> Richard has led an amazing life...just ask him. I, too, was disappointed in the Dale Perez drop. He's got a ton of stuff, but how would anyone get a good interview with Dale? lol They should dig up Jimmy Lozar....now that might be spicy.


Oh, I’ve gotten Dale fired up plenty of times. It’s possible.

Even the Andy podcast, do you have any idea how much of an a-hole he was during tournaments back in the day? He used to chase down guides after load out that he thought got too close during fishing time. Where’s that side of him being talked about, or even Joe Rod - he’s the biggest firecracker of all about other guides making dumb decisions. Just far too many softball underhand questions being asked.


----------



## Jason M

Tailingpermit said:


> Oh, I’ve gotten Dale fired up plenty of times. It’s possible.
> 
> Even the Andy podcast, do you have any idea how much of an a-hole he was during tournaments back in the day? He used to chase down guides after load out that he thought got too close during fishing time. Where’s that side of him being talked about, or even Joe Rod - he’s the biggest firecracker of all about other guides making dumb decisions. Just far too many softball underhand questions being asked.


Yeah I agree there's lots of good stories that are left out there. It's good to get some of the older guys talking though. 

I doubt you're going to get much controversy though as it's bad for business. Evans was the only one to let it rip because he doesn't care about what people think.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Tailingpermit said:


> Thank you for that in depth response.


You should start a podcast and call it “Chocolate”. 💩


----------



## Tailingpermit

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You should start a podcast and call it “Chocolate”. 💩


Or maybe, “your moms house.”


----------



## Salt

I wish they would let the conversations develop and stop scripting it for an hour. There’s so much there and they just jump to the next question. Otherwise, great podcast. Glad they are putting it out.


----------



## Tailingpermit

Salt said:


> I wish they would let the conversations develop and stop scripting it for an hour. There’s so much there and they just jump to the next question. Otherwise, great podcast. Glad they are putting it out.


It was a lot like that for the most recent one, mostly because rich controlled the narrative.


----------



## Jason M

I will say it's interesting how much dislike is coming out about Pate. 

The old salty guides used to roll their eyes about Billy taking a tarpon for a walk because he didn't pull on fish. But the recent discussions around class tippet strength and length got interesting.


----------



## fatman

Jason M said:


> I will say it's interesting how much dislike is coming out about Pate.
> 
> The old salty guides used to roll their eyes about Billy taking a tarpon for a walk because he didn't pull on fish. But the recent discussions around class tippet strength and length got interesting.


if you haven't, you should read "Lords of the Fly" by Monte Burke....more stuff on Billy's antics...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fatman said:


> if you haven't, you should read "Lords of the Fly" by Monte Burke....more stuff on Billy's antics...


I’m on chapter three.


----------



## mwolaver

Tailingpermit said:


> Oh, I’ve gotten Dale fired up plenty of times. It’s possible.
> 
> Even the Andy podcast, do you have any idea how much of an a-hole he was during tournaments back in the day? He used to chase down guides after load out that he thought got too close during fishing time. Where’s that side of him being talked about, or even Joe Rod - he’s the biggest firecracker of all about other guides making dumb decisions. Just far too many softball underhand questions being asked.


Yep, Joe is definitely "Murphy Trained". "Is that you Joe? YOU'RE TOO CLOSE. GET YOUR A$$ BACK" LMAO

That's why the guys I know arrive at the Lorelei 2 minutes before deadline and leave 2 minutes later!!! Stay away from the round table!


----------



## TrojanBob

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You should start a podcast and call it “Chocolate”. 💩


I do a podcast. It's called Bob's Morning Coffee Log. It usually drops every morning around 5:30.

But seriously, thought the Stanczyk podcast was awesome...Podcasts by nature are imperfect. If they were perfect they would be scripted, and that's what we are trying to avoid. Nicky and Andy are doing a great service to our sport. Very grateful for what they are doing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TrojanBob said:


> I do a podcast. It's called Bob's Morning Coffee Log. It usually drops every morning around 5:30.
> 
> But seriously, thought the Stanczyk podcast was awesome...Podcasts by nature are imperfect. If they were perfect they would be scripted, and that's what we are trying to avoid. Nicky and Andy are doing a great service to our sport. Very grateful for what they are doing.


And they have PRIDE!
I’m getting pretty sick of it all, no one is immune to criticism. You should be careful what you “like” these days. And to anyone that wants to tell me I’m out of line for addressing this you know what to do.


----------



## Jason M

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m on chapter three.


Yes read it already. Might be a good re-read


----------



## spc7669

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m on chapter three.


I just got my copy a couple days ago. Will be starting it tonight


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Solid book. Need a re-read soon now that the season is here.


----------



## Tailingpermit

Smackdaddy53 said:


> And they have PRIDE!
> I’m getting pretty sick of it all, no one is immune to criticism. You should be careful what you “like” these days. And to anyone that wants to tell me I’m out of line for addressing this you know what to do.
> 
> View attachment 176062


What’s your issue with the Patagonia Instagram post, and Millhouse hitting the like button?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Tailingpermit said:


> What’s your issue with the Patagonia Instagram post, and Millhouse hitting the like button?


What’s your issue with me and which banned member are you? I think you need to either ignore me or stop your bullshit now.
Being gay is no reason for anyone to have a holiday, a parade or definitely not to be taught in school to our children.


----------



## Tailingpermit

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s your issue with me and which banned member are you? I think you need to either ignore me or stop your bullshit now.
> Being gay is no reason for anyone to have a holiday, a parade or definitely not to be taught in school to our children.


No need for me to say anything, you just sht your own bed.


----------



## MRichardson

What a $#@!


----------



## flyfisheraa573

I had to check for a minute...that's some Drake sh!t right there


----------



## TrojanBob

Smackdaddy53 said:


> And they have PRIDE!
> I’m getting pretty sick of it all, no one is immune to criticism. You should be careful what you “like” these days. And to anyone that wants to tell me I’m out of line for addressing this you know what to do.


What millhouse.podcast likes or don't like on a social media platform, I don't care. Mill House has recorded a lot of fly fishing history.

Before one gets that judgy on a topic, they should at least try it, so they will know what they are talking about. Book a trip to Key West for the next Fantasy Fest. Bet you will have a good time. It will be good therapy for ya. Just saying.


----------



## redchaser

Whoah, I just liked a post by Tailing Permit and agree with him on something. Never in a million years thought that would happen... and it's a good analogy to the Millhouse Like, I liked TP's post..... still don't like TP.


----------



## catscradle00

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s your issue with me and which banned member are you? I think you need to either ignore me or stop your bullshit now.
> Being gay is no reason for anyone to have a holiday, a parade or definitely not to be taught in school to our children.


It's pretty difficult to ignore you when you post ignorant bs. It's one thing to criticize a big corporate entity for doing the easy stuff and making gestures of solidarity on social media without doing anything of substance to address underlying issues, but that's not what's happening here and Patagonia is one of the few big companies that puts their money where their mouth is. 

It's fine to criticize someone for a difference of opinion - let's debate the merits of different knots, fly gear, or skiffs, etc. all day - but history has shown us that this is much more than a difference of opinion. What you're doing is punching down and you simply don't like that the tide has shifted and people push back on your bigotry (being gay being taught in school? Get a freaking grip).

I hope the irony of you complaining about being criticized for being critical isn't lost on you, because it sure as heck didn't skip past me.


----------



## Tailingpermit

redchaser said:


> Whoah, I just liked a post by Tailing Permit and agree with him on something. Never in a million years thought that would happen... and it's a good analogy to the Millhouse Like, I liked TP's post..... still don't like TP.


----------



## MSAdmin

Smackdaddy53 said:


> And they have PRIDE!
> I’m getting pretty sick of it all, no one is immune to criticism. You should be careful what you “like” these days. And to anyone that wants to tell me I’m out of line for addressing this you know what to do.
> 
> View attachment 176062


I know exactly what to do, thanks. 
-Philip


----------



## TrojanBob

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s your issue with me and which banned member are you?


Now we know what banned member Smack is.


----------



## Jason M

MSAdmin said:


> I know exactly what to do, thanks.
> -Philip


I don't know Smack but he's helped a ton of people with boat and motor issues....


----------



## Mark H

Actually trans and gay is being promoted in govt schools. I don't mean tolerance being taught, I mean promotion. Do your due diligence.


----------



## erikb85

This escalated quickly.


----------



## catscradle00

Mark H said:


> Actually trans and gay is being promoted in govt schools. I don't mean tolerance being taught, I mean promotion. Do your due diligence.


Actually it’s not. Good job good effort though.


----------

